# Deathwatch Interest.



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Quick poll to see how many people would be interested in doing a Death Watch roleplay?

Looking for between 5-10 people interested.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd be up for it.

I'll be on point with my post times most of the time but I have exams in about 6 weeks so it might slow down.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Definitely something worth keeping an eye open for


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

Already expressed my interest but now it's facebookofficial.

God I feel dirty now.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Boxagonapus said:


> Already expressed my interest but now it's facebookofficial.
> 
> God I feel dirty now.


Fucking.....filthy


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Editted in with how many im after for this. And nice to see your interested Reever.


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah I'd be interested in this.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Could make a reappearance to the RP scene.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Angel of Blood said:


> Could make a reappearance to the RP scene.


Do it now! *thick Austrian accent*


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Got my minimum interest, ill begin working on the recruitment thread over the next day or so. So expect it to be up by the end of the week at the latest.


----------



## The_Ork_Boy (Jun 8, 2014)

I would join, probably.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Of those interested would you rather have:

An NPC Squad leader.

or Have me choose 1 of you to be the Squad Leader?


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

revan4559 said:


> Of those interested would you rather have:
> 
> An NPC Squad leader.
> 
> or Have me choose 1 of you to be the Squad Leader?


I'd like the idea of someone being the squad leader. Could be fun.😃


----------



## Boxagonapus (Aug 2, 2014)

Whoever the SL is would likely have to work a little closer to you, Revan, to maintain their importance and be like "We go there!" Given that, I like the idea. Would make it more complicated lol.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Up to you. To play devils advocate though.

The problem with a playable Squad Leader is that said player is going to be giving out orders, telling others what to do. This kind of requires that player to post first in a lot of cases, and other players then react. That or players are going to make a post, squad leader posts and then they post again. Etc.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Not usually one for RPs on the forums, but I'd be interested if you haven't full up yet. I tried once before on another board, and it died... quickly.


----------

